# litter training hedgie



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

i've heard rumors that it can be done, but how!? i am a tad bit impatient, i'll admit. but putting the poop in the designated potty corner is not working out too well. 

help!


----------



## Hathery (Sep 2, 2008)

Not all hedgies can be litter-trained. You'll want to get a shallow pan, and fill it with an appropriate litter. Regular cat-litter (clay) is not acceptable. You'll want either something like Yesterdays News or even just plain paper towel is okay. Most people put the litter pan under the wheel, as most of the pooping is done there anyway. You can put any stray poops into the litter pan to show the hedgie where the proper potty place is. That's the main way to litter train, but again...some hedgies simply won't.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Also, you should give the hedgie treats when they use it to show them that it is good to do. I know that one is true, but i came up with one. If I have Jade out and she starts to poop, i quickly bring her to her litter box, and have her poop in it. I have never had a treat handy at the times i was able to do that, so i could not yet make her poop there, then reward her so she does it on her own, so she won't use it yet...


----------



## Cinca (Aug 24, 2008)

I have great luck with putting a paper towel partially under and extending out from the wheel and telling them to go there. They understand. If they don't want to, they won't, no matter what you do. Some do not like going in a box with 'litter' as it feels weird on their feet..that's why I just do the paper towels. Puppy pads work well, too.


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

i will try paper towels instead of carefresh.

i've been putting his poos in the litterbox, and last night i walked into my room to find him snoozing in the litterbox. ah.... the joys of owning a hedgehog :roll:


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

I didn't have to work very hard to litter train Herisson. What I did was put all of the poop into the litter box. I always leave some in when I clean so he doesn't forget. Herisson loves the texture of the stuff I put in, the first day he played in it for a while (nothing was in it then)


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

hedgie love said:


> I didn't have to work very hard to litter train Herisson. What I did was put all of the poop into the litter box. I always leave some in when I clean so he doesn't forget. Herisson loves the texture of the stuff I put in, the first day he played in it for a while (nothing was in it then)


Just out of curiousity what do you use for the litter box. My hedgehog is Sonic Tiberious Hedgehog or just Sonic for short, I am trying to potty train him, but he doesn't like Bounty paper towel...


----------



## raisinsushi (Jun 13, 2009)

My hedgie used the paper towel i put in the corner once for a play thing, he though it was fun to drag it around and tear holes in it :lol: 
But what is it that you use exactly for a "litter pan" ???


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

gyaku said:


> Just out of curiousity what do you use for the litter box. My hedgehog is Sonic Tiberious Hedgehog or just Sonic for short, I am trying to potty train him, but he doesn't like Bounty paper towel...


Did you try putting the paper towel in the place where he has already chosen as his poop spot? I use Yesterday's News and mine uses it all the time. His poop and pee are always done in his litter box. Rarely do I find a pee spot outside of the pan.

Just make sure you stay far FAR away from clay "clumping" litter. Or any litter that are in small pieces, especially since you have a boy. Those small chunks can easily get stuck in boy parts, and would be very unpleasant.



raisinsushi said:


> But what is it that you use exactly for a "litter pan" ???


I took the lid off of a square tin container :lol: Cheaper, and I like it better because it's only about 1 cm high, which makes it easy for my boy to walk in and out of it, while still keeping the litter inside.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

We used a clean (new) baking sheet (not the non-stick one)


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

silvercat said:


> We used a clean (new) baking sheet (not the non-stick one)


Thank you for the suggestion! My little guys kept burrowing under their green liners after they had pottied them. I made litter boxes with baking sheets, put a different liner for those, and gave them the green liners to just burrow with. It worked! They have not tried to burrow under the baking sheets and have not bothered with those liners. I am hoping Whyte will finally potty train, as well. Riley already was but then would burrow. ew.


----------



## meralgia (Sep 16, 2009)

when we get our hedgie out for the night, I always jostle her for a little bit and put her in a separate litter box for about five minutes. I put a bottle cap of water in there for her as well since when I wake up in the morning, I'm generally thirsty. She poops and pees right away and is ready for me to play with her. Of course, I get beaned by a stray poop from time to time, but for the most part she's empty when we start our night.


----------

